# 67 gto 4 speed set up



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a complete set up for a 4speed that I need to sell but have no clue what it would be worth.can anyone can tell me what they think 
Trans,bellhousing,orginal shafter,linkage,petals,driveshalf and console that is in good shape other then pitting on the chrome and needs new woodgrain stickers.There are no broken pcs.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Taking offers?


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Might be taking offers after this weekend


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

what did it cost you? then add a reasonable amount for your time and shipping.


----------

